# front grille



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

Will a 98 front grille fit on a 95 200sx? do i need to do any mods? also, if anyone has done this i would love to see pics.

thanks


----------



## sr20speed (Apr 10, 2003)

I am pretty sure(99.9% sure) it will.


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Yes it will


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

ppl have done it befor its a direct fit


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

really appreciate the help guys, thanks


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

only thing is, those nice 98 grills with the mesh are soooo hard to find.... im planning on taking out my stock 97 grill, shaving all of the grilles out of it, so i just have the frame, bondo and sand smooth where the grilles attached to the frame, and then paint it and put some speed grill behind it, should look pretty hot. by then i should have all the emblems shaved off the car, that would take care of the front one


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i just got my 98 grill and the bottom 2 snaps dont line up. the top 3 do though. email this company [email protected]. thats who i got mine from on ebay. se7plenty..hope i got that right... posted about getting a 98 grill from them. 30 bucks shipped.


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

just get a 97' from the dealer
it comes with that black mesh plastic grille
and the nissan emblem in the middle
i have done this and have it on now
oddly enough it looks like the MUGEN GRILLE for 96'00 civics
the price from the dealer is $33.00 - in MD


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *i just got my 98 grill and the bottom 2 snaps dont line up. the top 3 do though. email this company [email protected]. thats who i got mine from on ebay. se7plenty..hope i got that right... posted about getting a 98 grill from them. 30 bucks shipped. *



how did you fix the problem of the 2 bottom snaps? also do have any pics after the grille was installed?


----------



## HLBulldog (Mar 12, 2003)

those grills from the dealership aren't painted are they?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, the bottom 2 don't line up, but the top 3 will do fine. I did this and I got mine from arberdeenauto, also.


----------



## Nismo20SER (May 5, 2003)

how did you get it to fit?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no fitment problems really. I believe there was a little problem with the bottom two brackets b/c they would make the grille stick out. You need to dremel the bottom 2 brackets off of the grille.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

yeah.. all the holes lined up on my 98.. with no problems at all..


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, the 95-97 Sentra and 95-97 200sx have the same grille and the same mounting points. All these models are 100% compatable with each other.

the 98-99 Sentra and 98 200sx has different mounting points than the 95-97's, but the 98's and 99's are completely interchangable within those models

if you try to mix the first type with the second type, there will be a slight problem with the mounting points (just a minor issue)

BTW, the chrome grilles have the 95-97 style mounting points.

|------------95-97 style-------------| |------------98-99 style-------------|

-\[email protected]@[email protected]/---\[email protected]@[email protected]/
--\--------------------------------/-----\--------------------------------/
---\------------------------------/-------\[email protected]@-/
----\@[email protected]/---------\----------------------------/


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

Does anybody got a picture of that 97' mesh grill with the emblem in the middle?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Captain_Ser said:


> *Does anybody got a picture of that 97' mesh grill with the emblem in the middle? *


 you mean 98? I have a few pics on my webpage below.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i havent installed mine yet...just was going to test fit it. ill let my friend at the body shop mess w/it


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2003)

Ok thanks..........how difficult is that to put on a 97' ........and can i get it from a dealership?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

not hard at all. Just get a hacksaw or a dremel to cut off the bottom 2 brackets. You can get them at the dealership, but they'll rape your wallet. Look on ebay, check out that aberdeenauto guy, search on www.carpart.com, or look in the classified section.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

My 98 grill


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Oooo, keep the grille black but paint those halos and corners black.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Oooo, keep the grille black but paint those halos and corners black. *


 Are you reading my mind....


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Do you guys know approximately how much the body shop would charge to just paint the 98 grille not the mesh part tho?
Im wondering if the dealer have them painted already?
thanks


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

what color is your car... call the shop (a cheap one like maaco) and ask what day they expect to be spraying your color... go down that day and offer to bribe the sprayer 20 bucks to spray your piece, since its small prime it yourself... it may not be 100 percent match but if your car is white or black it isnt too hard to match...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

yeh my car is white (cloud white) is int necessary to primer becuz the one original grill (stock) is just painted without primer?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I paid $30 on mine. I do not recmmmend anything like maaco or econo. I took it to a place called econo. they put no clear coat on it at all, it is rough to the touch, and the paint has already faded bad. If it's a place you wouldn't take your entire car to, don't be taking pieces of your car to them.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

lol tru


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

aberdeen sold me mine for $30 shipped... i wouldn't pay any more than that


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> *aberdeen sold me mine for $30 shipped... i wouldn't pay any more than that *


 I think you should if you want them to look good. I pais $150 for my Z3 fenders, and $250 for paint. jus some food for thought.


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

okay okay

let me reiterate.

no more than $30 for NON PAINTED grills. 

sigh.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, I thought you meant you wouldn't pay more to paint than the grille is worth.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I went to maaco today ...they want $100.00 to paint the grill
I think that is too much...BTW can somebody tell me step by step what I have to do to paint the grill...I found in autozone some cloud white paint...TIA


----------



## 1 WICKED SE-R (Apr 13, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *yea, the 95-97 Sentra and 95-97 200sx have the same grille and the same mounting points. All these models are 100% compatable with each other.
> 
> the 98-99 Sentra and 98 200sx has different mounting points than the 95-97's, but the 98's and 99's are completely interchangable within those models
> 
> ...


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> *I went to maaco today ...they want $100.00 to paint the grill
> I think that is too much...BTW can somebody tell me step by step what I have to do to paint the grill...I found in autozone some cloud white paint...TIA *


sand, primer, paint, clearcoat

come on now, its not that hard at all man. im sure you can do it, just make alittle day project outta it, although it shouldnt take more than about 3 hours tops, and most of that is waiting for the paint to dry


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

i spraypainted mine.. took maybe 2 hours total (including time between coats..) I went to autozone, matched the paint, went to wal mart and bought clear coat..



it's not an exact match - but it's not a show car either. you wouldn't notice it unless i pointed it out


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

they want 100 dollars to paint your grille and 400 to paint a whole car...?!?!?! what the fuck is up with that!!! Anyway looks like your gonna go the spraypaint route... good luck, I'm sure it wouldnt be noticable.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

once again., maaco is crap anyway. Go to a regular paint or body shop. Maaco is not the only one. I guarantee $40-50 for a good paint job, it's just the border of the grille.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

how long should i wait between coats?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I save $90.00 I painted my grill...here is the final product...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Looks nice i was wondering how long u waited for every coat?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *Looks nice i was wondering how long u waited for every coat? *


20 min...


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

After ur done coating the grill with paint and u want to clearcoat it, do u wait for the grill to completely dry up then apply the clearcoat?
Thanks


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Depends on the paint.
Some paints say wait 24 hours, some say dry to the touch, some say just two hours (thats 90 minutes after dry to the touch).

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm in the process of install the mesh grill
I'll post pics later....


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Ready to install the mesh grill*


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Done*


----------



## NOZ34ME (Apr 23, 2003)

just finished installing a '98 sentra se grille on a '95 200sx se-r. Looks great. Bottom mounting tabs need to be ground down nearly flush with back of grille. This grille comes in 2 pieces, and that makes it easy to paint the outside trim the color of your car. Ran a cable tie on each bottom side around the mounting tabs and the mounting bracket on car; top 3 mounting brackets line up and snap in. Looks great! $50 from local Nissan dealer.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

Did u get it painted from the dealer?
And Jayl, the grill is looking nice, good job.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *Did u get it painted from the dealer?
> And Jayl, the grill is looking nice, good job. *


No painted by myself
Thanks


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

damn jay u did a great job... but i kinda like the stock 98 grille look better but its all good :banana:


JayL.... do u still have the center of the 98 grille??? if so, would u sell it to me?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

whiteb14 said:


> *damn jay u did a great job... but i kinda like the stock 98 grille look better but its all good :banana:
> 
> 
> JayL.... do u still have the center of the 98 grille??? if so, would u sell it to me? *


Sorry is gone already....


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Sorry is gone already.... *


nuts... thanks anyways Jay


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

oh i was asking noz34me if he got the grill from the dealer painted.


----------



## NOZ34ME (Apr 23, 2003)

No, from the dealer the trim on outside is smooth plastic. My son's car is black, so it was an easy match. Only advice, don't buy cheap paint. Used Krylon, and Krylon clear coat. Matches the car perfectly.

Note: the center portion is painted a dark "titanium" already from the dealer. We didn't mess with that. 

If you go this route, recommend you do several "test fitting" against the car with both pieces snapped together without the permanent clips put on. This allows you to remove and further grind or adjust as needed. After everything is lined up perfectly, you can put the two pieces together, plug in the top mounting clips, and just snap in on, then cable tie through the bottom tabs to be car mounting brackets. 

Easy- - -


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

thank you very good advice


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

BTW where can you find Krylon, is it available at Autozone or pepboys?...
Thanks


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

shmuck90 said:


> *BTW where can you find Krylon, is it available at Autozone or pepboys?...
> Thanks *


What? Huh? Who called me? Im right here. 

Krylon is every hardware housing paint store imaginable just got to find the right kind.


----------



## shmuck90 (Oct 28, 2002)

I thought its a kind of brand for paint...


----------



## crud in your face (Apr 14, 2003)

yea i did the same as in the pictues, cut the bars out of my 95 grill, sanded, touched up the paint then threw some mesh behind it, looks dope. only thing was mine was goofy, the mesh is bent inward to fit instead of sitting behind the plastic, i had some plastic pieces i didnt wanna cut out so i just bent the mesh, actually looks different and good.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2003)

even you can get the sentra gold editon grill
cheers


----------

